# Wie werden Zinkwannen wieder glänzend?



## sanddorn (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob man alte Zinkwannen wieder schön glänzend bekommt? Gibt es sowas wie glanzstrahlen? 
Ich habe einige Wannen im Keller stehen, aber leider sind sie alle ziemlich matt und unansehnlich, und z.T. auch angerostet.

Liebe Grüße
Petra


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Zinkwannen wieder glänzend?*

Hi,

das nennt man Patina 

Zink kenn ich nicht dauerhaft glänzend.


----------



## sanddorn (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Zinkwannen wieder glänzend?*

Hallo Christine,

ist Patina nicht eher grün?

Gruß


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Zinkwannen wieder glänzend?*

Hi,

bei Kupfer schon...es kommt halt auf das Material drauf an. 
Für weitere Informationen guckst Du bitte hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patina


----------



## unicorn (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Zinkwannen wieder glänzend?*

probiers doch mal mit Mehl - bei Alu klappt das prima


----------



## sanddorn (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Zinkwannen wieder glänzend?*

...wie genau wird das dann mit dem Mehl gemacht? Anrühren mit Wasser und dann schruppen wie mit einer Scheuermilch, oder trocken verwenden...??

Gruß


----------



## unicorn (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Zinkwannen wieder glänzend?*

ich verwende das trocken - mit einem Lappen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------

